# OBD-11 Instructions



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Obd 11?


----------



## TeckyWalla (Aug 30, 2019)

snowwy66 said:


> Obd 11?


OBD-2 !!


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

OBD II 😊

What are you running to use windows?

I'm looking for something.


----------



## TeckyWalla (Aug 30, 2019)

It is a OBDlinkSX off Amazon, I had the older XP model but it was a little outdated, so I picked up the WIN10 ver, just setting it up now.
Hopefully all goes well.


----------

